Ask HN: What are the scientifically realistic (or accuarate) sci-fi novels? - notomorrow
======
jobigoud
"Seveneves" by Neal Stephenson was a great read. (The last third is almost a
different book and can be skipped imho). You mentioned you liked The Martian
so I think you'll like this one.

~~~
notomorrow
Great I will give it try. Thanks.

------
mimixco
I think, by definition, science fiction assumes some technology that we don't
have (not realistic?). P.K. Dick was famous for writing novels that included
only one small leap in technology and showing how people would respond to
them. His book, "The World Jones Made" doesn't include any particular high
tech but is terrific nonetheless. Isaac Asimov tried to do this, too.
"Foundation" comes to mind as a book that seems entirely realistic.

~~~
notomorrow
nice suggestions, thanks! I have read Martian and it is so far the most
accurate novel that I have ever read. I am looking for a similar taste again.

------
nailer
Daemon and Freedom by Daniel Suarez. You won't find a better book about near
term impending tech.

~~~
notomorrow
Added to the shopping list.

------
laurentl
Ptetty much anything by Arthur C Clarke. Not very recent, granted, but Clarke
was a scientist and it shows. IIRC, he came up with the idea of communications
satellites and the space elevator... Pretty accurate predictions :D

